# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Contemporary Russian Poetry: An Anthology

## sperk

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/156478 ... _sim_01_01 
Book Description: Dalkey Archive Pr, 2008. PAPERBACK. Book Condition: New. Prominent Moscow poet Evgeny Bunimovich selected representative work from forty-four living Russian poets born after 1945 to be translated and published in this bilingual edition. The collection ranges from the mordant post-Soviet irony of Igor Irteniev to the fresh voices of poets like Marianna Geide and Anna Russ-young women just beginning to make themselves heard. The book includes the work of Booker Prize winner Sergey Gandlevsky and several winners of the Andrey Bely Prize and Brodsky Fellowships. Most of these poems, and many of the poets, have previously been unpublished in the West.A.S. Popowich - Library JournalAnthologies of modern Russian writing are always welcome, especially in a bilingual edition, and this collection of works by 44 contemporary poets is no exception. Ranging from the "post-Soviet irony of Igor Irteniev to the fresh voices of poets just beginning to make themselves heard," this work offers a comprehensive survey of the poetry scene in today's Russia. All of the poets included here were born after 1945, so the collection as a whole represents a movement beyond the two wartime generations that long dominated Russian literature-a movement that enters into a distinct conversation with Russian literary history and models and that coexists-sometimes uneasily-alongside them. As one of the editors states, "Innovation and experimentation in poetry do not automatically challenge traditional forms," and it is how these new poets are able to draw upon and orient themselves with respect to Russian poetic traditions that gives this collection such vitality. Though the use of white space and small fonts sometimes makes it difficult to distinguish different poems and authors, this anthology is generally well designed and offers something new to both public and academic libraries collecting poetry and Russian literature. Bookseller Inventory # BT0007344011

----------

